# How to open such php script?

## SomeoneHere

Hello

I've bought php script, but i'm not able to run it on my gentoo server (on some hostings it's working ok, but i don't have access there). Part of page is displayed properly and part something like:

weblogUpdates.ping '.$tytul.' '.$adres.' '.$adres.' '; $ch = curl_init(); curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_RETURNTRANSFER, true); curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_TIMEOUT, 2); curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_CONNECTTIMEOUT, 2); curl_setopt($ch, CURL .....

Source of script seems to be compiled/encoded/something and all files look like

<?php    if (!function_exists("T7FC56270E7A70FA81A5935B72EACBE29"))  {   function T7FC56270E7A70FA81A5935B72EACBE29($TF186217753C37B9B9F958D906208506E)   {    $TF186217753C37B9B9F958D906208506E = base64_decode($TF186217753C37B9B9F958D9.............

I don't want to get source, decode or anything like that. I only want to use it on my server. What should I install/configure to be able to do that?

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hello someonehere.

i gues u need php5 curl support. which php version do u use?

bye

----------

## tomk

It's also worth checking your apache logs to see if there are any errors.

----------

## desultory

 *tomk wrote:*   

> It's also worth checking your apache logs to see if there are any errors.

 Also, do so on a system using a development type php.ini, as production types can tend to discard some useful debugging information.

----------

## SomeoneHere

Hello

I use PHP5. I didn't have curl support, but when I enabled it nothing has changed.

Also in logs there's no errors (error_reporting = E_ALL | E_STRICT )

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

dear someonehere.

have u set log_errors = On and error_log = /path/to/log? Please check display_errors and display_startup_errors. both are nessessary to display errors at pages if set to On.

By the way the syntax has changed or is stricter in 5.3 as in 5.2. In example you cant use objektname->objektname for __constructor replacement. now u have to use objektname->__constructor.

bye Steve

----------

## SomeoneHere

Log is working (tested on test page) but for this case it's empty.

Maybe you're right and it's matter of version, but shouldn't then errors appear in the log? Or maybe another option/parameter is required (like curl sugested earlier) to fully interpret script (as part of it displays correctly)?

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hello someonehere.

can u be really sure that if no errors occurs in log that there are no errors. to what is the display_errors and display_startup_errors set? Have u try it with curl?

On a debian server i have to maintain the error_log directive is set to php.log and appears in my apachelog. notice warnings everything is getting tomy apache log.

bye

----------

## SomeoneHere

Main issue still unsolved, however I got a clue. Problem is that I can't apply it.

phpinfo() shows that zend multibyte support is disabled. How can I enable it?

----------

